# Hydraulic pump gaskets and seals



## ScottL (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello again,

I found the hydraulic pump leaking and seems to over fill the engine oil.

I have looked all I could for gaskets & seals for a gas International 444 hydraulic pump:confused, where would a preson get these ? 

Thanks
ScottL


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

From the CNH eb site, here are details of your pump including last listed p/no which is the seal kit.

Suggest you contact firstly a Case dealer Or a Cessna Pump agent.

This type of failure usually occurs due to wear of the bushes that the shafts in the pump run in, which are not servicable, failure of bushes is usually due to cavitation, (running without oil or running with aerated oil) 

Might be better to fit a Reconditioned pump, also listed on parts list??


----------



## ScottL (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Cyrush, 
That was very helpful ! I could not even find a fish. So it maybe my best interest is replace the pump, I don't know what the pump has been through, Just got it. Where is the best place to get a rebuilt pump ? 

Thank you
ScottL


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Case dealer should have them????? or Cessna pumps agent.

After that i dont know as i am located in UK ?????


----------

